# Slow tire leak??



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Fix a flat will damage the tire sensor so it would cost you even more to repair. Only thing you can do is go to the dealer or tire shop and have them check for a nail or some other road debris you picked up. if your lucky it can be plugged(if its in the tread and not sidewall), should not cost more than $20.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

I had one going low for some time. When rotating the tires found a small piece of wire in it. Plugged hole and good to go. You can buy a plug kit with the tools and plugs for around $10.


----------

